# ZENITH WIRE WHEELS RAFFLE



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

100 TICKETS $15.00 A TICKET 
PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER YOU WILL HAVE 3 DAILY WINDOWS TO PICK YOUR NUMBERS 
1ST) 10AM-11AM
2ND) 5PM-6PM
3RD)10PM-11PM
INSTANT NUMBER PICK WITH PAYPAL OR CREDITCARD
OR MONEYORDER WHEN I RECIEVE I WILL CONTACT YOU THROUGH PM AND YOU CAN CHOOSE YOUR NUMBER 

WHAT YOU GET YOUR CHOICE OF ZENITH WIRE WHEELS ALL CHROME OR CHOICE OF POWDER COAT COLOR AND ANY COMBO ALSO YOUR CHOICE OF KNOCKOFF 

IF ALL GOES WELL I WILL DO ALOT OF RAFFLES

WE WILL HAVE A VIDEO DRAWING AND POST IT ON LAYITLOW WITHIN MINUTES OF THE FINISH 
AND I WILL ASK JOHN AND BRENT FROM BOWTIE CONNECTION TO PICK THE WINNING NUMBER
I WILL LOOK AT ALL THE FEEDBACK AND IF YALL LIKE THIS IDEA WE WILL START AT 10AM TOMARROW MORNING 

ALSO ANYONE CAN PLAY AND THE ONLY THING THE WINNER WILL BE REQUIRED TO PAY IS FOR SHIPPING AND GOLD UPGRADES


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

coo...so i can paypal tommorow and pick my number! what if it dosent get filled (which it probably will) do u refund money? or raffle anyways?


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Feb 6 2008, 03:51 AM~9876012
> *coo...so i can paypal tommorow and pick my number! what if it dosent get filled (which it probably will) do u refund money? or raffle anyways?
> *


I PREFER TO FINISH THE RAFFLE BUT IF IT COMES DOWN TO IT I WILL REFUND OR HAVE A SMALLER PRIZE FIT TO THE NUMBERS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

FIRST YOU MAKE YOUR PAYPAL PAYMENT THEN PM ME WITH YOUR NUMBER CHOICE I WILL CHECK FOR THE PAYMENT RIGHT AWAY AND THE MARK YOUR #


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

hit me up if you still got this raffel goin i'll buy


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm in. Let me know homie!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

It's cool, but why do this when there's already a Dayton raffle going on? :dunno: Just wondering how likely it is that you'll both get 100 entries... Either way, cool promotions guys.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

shipping is around $100 right?.......

hhhmmm.....so either buy 1 ticket here and may end up paying $115 or buy 5 tickets and have 5 chances to win some daytons ....decision decisions.....


fk it......i'll do both...... :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 6 2008, 10:15 AM~9876955
> *shipping is around $100 right?.......
> 
> hhhmmm.....so either buy 1 ticket here and may end up paying $115 or buy 5 tickets and have 5 chances to win some daytons ....decision decisions.....
> ...


also any choice of knockoffs..any powder coat combo..choose your style and size rim...


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Damn


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Can we purchase multiple numbers like in the other raffle?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 6 2008, 10:15 AM~9876955
> *shipping is around $100 right?.......
> 
> hhhmmm.....so either buy 1 ticket here and may end up paying $115 or buy 5 tickets and have 5 chances to win some daytons ....decision decisions.....
> ...


NO IM SHIPPING IN THE US FOR $80THE BIG DIFFERENCE IS THAT THESE WHEELS WILL BE MADE JUST FOR THE WINNER NOT SOME WHEELS I GOT LYING AROUND 
NOT TO START SHIT BUT LOOK CLOSLY AT HIS INVOICE NO SHIPPING WEIGHT AND NO TOTAL PRICE THAT LOOKS PRETTY FISHY TO ME SORRY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 6 2008, 10:25 AM~9877000
> *also any choice of knockoffs..any powder coat combo..choose your style and size rim...
> *


YES YES YES AND YES 13X7 AND 14X7


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Feb 6 2008, 10:39 AM~9877101
> *Can we purchase multiple numbers like in the other raffle?
> *


YES SIR 
I JUST LIKE THE IDEA OF BEING ABLE TO PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 6 2008, 10:00 AM~9876868
> *It's cool, but why do this when there's already a Dayton raffle going on? :dunno:  Just wondering how likely it is that you'll both get 100 entries...  Either way, cool promotions guys.
> *


ON THE REAL I HAD THOUGHT ABOUT THIS BEFORE I NOTICED THERE WAS A DAYTON RAFFLE WHEN I PUT THE BLUE WHEELS UP FORSALE ABOUT 4 MONTHS AGO BUT I GOT INSPIRED YESTERDAY WHEN I PUT THE BLACK WHEELS UP FORSALE THEN I NOTICED THE DAYTON RAFFLE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THE RAFFLE IS NOW OPEN SO YOU CAN GET YOUR NUMBERS :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 6 2008, 11:12 AM~9877284
> *NO IM SHIPPING IN THE US FOR $80THE BIG DIFFERENCE IS THAT THESE WHEELS WILL BE MADE JUST FOR THE WINNER NOT SOME WHEELS I GOT LYING AROUND
> NOT TO START SHIT BUT LOOK CLOSLY AT HIS INVOICE NO SHIPPING WEIGHT AND NO TOTAL PRICE THAT LOOKS PRETTY FISHY TO ME SORRY
> *


good deal......


nah....Tonie is good people man....he just bought the wheels from Dayton....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 6 2008, 12:10 PM~9877593
> *good deal......
> nah....Tonie is good people man....he just bought the wheels from Dayton....
> *


COOL BUT WHY COVER THE PRICE AND SHIPPING WEIGHT 
WE ARE THE MANUFACTOR SO THHERE'S NOTHING TO HIDE ALSO LOOK AT THE TOTAL TICKET PRICE COMPARED TO HOW MUCH I SELL THE WHEELS FOR


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

count me in for 2 tickets at 5 oclock and every raffle u throw togther i can already see this being very addicting :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

*ARE YOU ONLY ALLOWED TO BUY ONE $15 TICKET 
OR CAN YOU BUY MORE THAN ONE ?*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 6 2008, 12:11 PM~9877607
> *COOL BUT WHY COVER THE PRICE AND SHIPPING WEIGHT
> WE ARE THE MANUFACTOR SO THHERE'S NOTHING TO HIDE ALSO LOOK AT THE TOTAL  TICKET PRICE COMPARED TO HOW MUCH I SELL THE WHEELS FOR
> *



I can't speak for the man, I can only tell you what I think. 

The way I see it is, he has his money tied up in these wheels for the raffle vs. you being able to make the wheels at any time. He is also paying for shipping and giving someone an opportunity to own a set of Daytons for $20 vs. $95 for a chance to win a set of Zeniths. Noone can knock another man's hustle. If your or him are making some money off of it, fine!! What's the big deal? Either way both raffles are good deals and whoever wins will be a lucky MF. I know if I enter your raffle and win, I want cross laced Zeniths, so be ready..... :biggrin: 

I wish you both the best of luck on these raffles because I think they are bad ass!!! Lonestar had come to me a while back with this idea and we discussed it in detail. I don't know why he didn't do it, but I'm glad someone is.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 6 2008, 03:27 PM~9878831
> *ARE YOU ONLY ALLOWED TO BUY ONE $15 TICKET
> OR CAN YOU BUY MORE THAN ONE ?
> *


AS MANY AS YOU WANT :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 6 2008, 03:42 AM~9876003
> *100 TICKETS $15.00 A TICKET
> PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER YOU WILL HAVE 3 DAILY WINDOWS TO PICK YOUR NUMBERS
> 1ST) 10AM-11AM
> ...


TTT


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 6 2008, 03:12 PM~9879186
> *AS MANY AS YOU WANT  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
*OK SO IS THAT STILL YOUR PAYPAL IN YOUR SIG ?*


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 6 2008, 04:17 PM~9879213
> *:biggrin:
> OK SO IS THAT STILL YOUR PAYPAL IN YOUR SIG ?
> *


YES SIR BUT NO PAYMENTS TILL 5PM


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 6 2008, 03:30 PM~9879302
> *YES SIR BUT NO PAYMENTS TILL 5PM
> *


 :angry: SO NOW I HAVE TO WAIT TIL 5M ? AHHHHHHH

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

READ THE RULE'S


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

is it 5 tonight?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YEP ITS TIME


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

100 TICKETS $15.00 A TICKET 
PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER YOU WILL HAVE 3 DAILY WINDOWS TO PICK YOUR NUMBERS 
1ST) 10AM-11AM
2ND) 5PM-6PM
3RD)10PM-11PM
INSTANT NUMBER PICK WITH PAYPAL OR CREDITCARD
OR MONEYORDER WHEN I RECIEVE I WILL CONTACT YOU THROUGH PM AND YOU CAN CHOOSE YOUR NUMBER 

WHAT YOU GET YOUR CHOICE OF ZENITH WIRE WHEELS ALL CHROME OR CHOICE OF POWDER COAT COLOR AND ANY COMBO ALSO YOUR CHOICE OF KNOCKOFF 

IF ALL GOES WELL I WILL DO ALOT OF RAFFLES

WE WILL HAVE A VIDEO DRAWING AND POST IT ON LAYITLOW WITHIN MINUTES OF THE FINISH 
AND I WILL ASK JOHN AND BRENT FROM BOWTIE CONNECTION TO PICK THE WINNING NUMBER
I WILL LOOK AT ALL THE FEEDBACK AND IF YALL LIKE THIS IDEA WE WILL START AT 10AM TOMARROW MORNING 

ALSO ANYONE CAN PLAY AND THE ONLY THING THE WINNER WILL BE REQUIRED TO PAY IS FOR SHIPPING AND GOLD UPGRADES


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

$30 sent bro....


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 6 2008, 06:10 PM~9880311
> *YEP ITS TIME
> *


PAYPAL SENT . NUMBERS I WANT 1 , 8 , 95


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

$15 sent


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 6 2008, 06:50 PM~9880620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

30.00 sent for block 27 and 46


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Feb 6 2008, 08:49 PM~9880605
> *$15 sent
> *


x2
I'll take 54 also :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

30.00 sent for number 35 an 72


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

sent for 55 and 100


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 6 2008, 09:45 PM~9881186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

its there


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Can't wait till they're sittin in my bedroom waitin to go on my new project that i still haven't decided on yet. :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

do i have to wait till 10 to buy tickets?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Feb 6 2008, 09:56 PM~9881318
> *Can't wait till they're sittin in my bedroom waitin to go on my new project that i still haven't decided on yet. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this ***** right here :uh:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

If my broke azz had the $$ I could buy all 100 tickets. :biggrin: 



Oh hold on I guess I could buy a set then. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Shoulda did $16 ea. with free shipping...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Feb 6 2008, 09:10 PM~9881498
> *Shoulda did $16 ea. with free shipping...
> *


true hey i might fuck around and do a 2nd prize


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 6 2008, 10:13 PM~9881553
> *true hey i might fuck around and do a 2nd prize
> *


 :yes:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Second prize should be free shipping for first prize :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

fuckit there will be a send and 3rd prize cause i love yall so much


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 6 2008, 08:16 PM~9881602
> *fuckit there will be a send and 3rd prize cause i love yall so much
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

:0 i need paypal :angry:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

can we send a payment right now or do we gotta wait till 10?


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

this has really taken off good idea i bet this will be over by the weekend


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

not on there 55 and 100never mind now its there :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Feb 6 2008, 09:17 PM~9881619
> *can we send a payment right now or do we gotta wait till 10?
> *


really quick the only reason i did the times is so i dont spend all day in front of the computer ...well i do it any way but


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 6 2008, 10:16 PM~9881602
> *fuckit there will be a send and 3rd prize cause i love yall so much
> *


 :0


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 02:20 AM~9881651
> *really quick the only reason i did the times is so i dont spend all day in front of the computer ...well i do it any way but
> *


k gonna sent a payment right now


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

please guys stop quoting and moving the board please edit you post its messing up the system all the #'s are there


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 6 2008, 09:17 PM~9881612
> *:0  i need paypal  :angry:
> *


credit card


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 6 2008, 09:21 PM~9881665
> *please guys stop quoting and moving the board please edit you post its messing up the system all the #'s are there
> *


yea my shit wasnt there then it was then it wasnt now it is :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

i noticed u might need to refresh page it was doing it to me also


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

75 left :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

payment sent


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 6 2008, 09:38 PM~9881903
> *payment sent
> *


whats the #s


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Feb 6 2008, 08:39 PM~9881923
> *whats the #s
> *


52 & 53


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

I know the time has past can I get three


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 6 2008, 09:40 PM~9881937
> *52 & 53
> *


i was wrong :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 6 2008, 09:40 PM~9881945
> *I know the time has past can I get three
> *


10pm the only reason it went on was the fact the server keeped messing up on me


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

It's 10:45 here homie.........


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 6 2008, 09:45 PM~9882006
> *It's 10:45 here homie.........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

westcoast time sorry 
if nobody has a problem then will continue this till 12pm cali time then start again at 10am cali time 
just need the apoval of some people that allready paid


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

go for it


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 6 2008, 09:46 PM~9882032
> *westcoast time sorry
> if nobody has a problem then will continue this till 12pm cali time then start again at 10am cali time
> just need the apoval of some people that allready paid
> *


what time is it there now..


its cool with me


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 6 2008, 10:46 PM~9882032
> *westcoast time sorry
> if nobody has a problem then will continue this till 12pm cali time then start again at 10am cali time
> just need the apoval of some people that allready paid
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

well lets keep it till midnight california time


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

paypal sent for 68&69


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Payment sent for # 13 17 04


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

payment sent need 92 and 44


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

gotdamn i hop there are squares left on friday. :0


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

Money sent i want 33 & 98


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

The winner(s) can put'em on the '64 we're raffling in July!!!


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 7 2008, 01:06 AM~9883631
> *The winner(s) can put'em on the '64 we're raffling in July!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

i just sent 30.00 i would like numbers 67 and 94


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

payed 30$, numbers 24 and 66 please, thanx man


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacs n chevys_@Feb 6 2008, 11:45 PM~9883874
> *payed 30$, numbers 24 and 66 please, thanx man
> *


Lets Doo it bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

#'s are going fast! :0


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

hasn't even been one full day yet and almost half the numbers are taken.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WOW I WENT TO THE MOVIES AND JUST GOT BACK AND DAMM WERE 2 NUMBERS AWAY FROM 50 DAMM I LOOKS LIKE SOMEONES GONNA HAVE NEW SHOES BEFORE THE 1ST OF MARCH


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

sent $. number 65 plz.


----------



## Sid (Mar 30, 2002)

# 50


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Just sent money and my numbers are in the payment on Paypal!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

I just noticed Badcayne had 65 taken to give me 21 and 75


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

What numbers are left?


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 7 2008, 12:12 PM~9885923
> *What numbers are left?
> *


 :uh: The ones without names.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

PLEASE PUT YOUR SCREEN NAME AND NUMBERS IN YOUR PAYMENT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

$30 sent i want # 15-25


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Feb 7 2008, 12:41 PM~9886524
> *$30 sent i want # 15-25
> *


DONE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Granttttt (Nov 13, 2005)

sent


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> 100 TICKETS $15.00 A TICKET
> PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER BETWEEN 10AM AND 11PM WESTCOAST TIME
> 
> INSTANT NUMBER PICK WITH PAYPAL OR CREDITCARD
> ...


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

What is the paypal i.d.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

[email protected]


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Payment sent for 43 , 79


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 11:47 AM~9886972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just sent my payment for my numbers


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WOW


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 02:01 PM~9887055
> *WOW
> 
> 
> ...


can i just pay you when i pick up the wheels put me down for 100.00


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 02:01 PM~9887055
> *WOW
> 
> 
> ...


can i just pay you when i pick up the wheels put me down for 105.00


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NO SIR GOTTA STICK TO THE RULES 
PAYPAL OR CREDIT CARD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

damn it filled up fast 20 or so left :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 only 26 left


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Money sent.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

24 I got 10 and 91


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

30.00 more sent for numbers 80 and 85 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 02:57 PM~9887421
> *NO SIR GOTTA STICK TO THE RULES
> PAYPAL OR CREDIT CARD
> *


ok well i dont have paypal


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

who's this
Malina DeSouza

no numbers posted


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 7 2008, 03:15 PM~9887606
> *ok well  i dont  have  paypal
> *


i know you got a credit card :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA+Feb 7 2008, 01:16 PM~9887610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cadirolo the paypal account is in my wifes name


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 03:17 PM~9887623
> *i know you got a credit card  :biggrin:
> *


no i only use cash you know thisssssssssssssssssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

dam this might just be over soon


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Feb 7 2008, 01:22 PM~9887664
> *dam this might just be over soon
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 01:19 PM~9887643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAN I STILL BUY


----------



## Granttttt (Nov 13, 2005)

the suspense is killin me


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Feb 7 2008, 03:23 PM~9887674
> *CAN I STILL BUY
> *


yes


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Feb 7 2008, 04:23 PM~9887674
> *CAN I STILL BUY
> *


Hurry up and buy! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

If i had more money in my paypal I'd buy more.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

money sent ... 2 & 97


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

MONEY SENT FOR 38 AND 51 BUT I WILL BE IN VEGAS TOMORROW SO CAN I PM U MY NUM. SO U CAN CALL ME WHEN I WIN!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 01:30 PM~9887724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So they raffle is held when all spot are sold correct or is there a deadline ??


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

all are sold .i couldnt do a dead line look how fast they went 
shit im ready to make some wheels


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 02:25 PM~9888134
> *all are sold .i couldnt do a dead line look how fast they went
> shit im ready to make some wheels
> *


Tight when the drawing then?? I want them in LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

shit as soon as there filled up we will do it the same day


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 02:31 PM~9888167
> *shit as soon as there filled up we will do it the same day
> *


Did i read this wrong?
INDIVIDUALS1996LA Today, 02:25 PM | | Post #167 

all are sold .i couldnt do a dead line look how fast they went 
shit im ready to make some wheels 
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Dayum this bitch jumped off. The dayton raffle still got quite a few tix left.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 7 2008, 04:38 PM~9888212
> *Did i read this wrong?
> INDIVIDUALS1996LA  Today, 02:25 PM    |  | Post #167
> 
> ...


that was the answer to the ? when all are sold


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

let me get 96&41 coo?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

\ :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 02:40 PM~9888224
> *that was the answer to the ? when all are sold
> *


Read it wrong the way i read it i thought they where sold already opps LOL


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

money sent for #s 96 & 41...


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Give me 99 as well, lets get this over with! :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

damm


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

damn them tickets sold like cup cakes!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 7 2008, 04:57 PM~9888357
> *damn them tickets sold like cup cakes!!!!!!!! :0
> *


how many u getting


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

NUMBER 42


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

wow :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

#36 let's get this bitch done. Sendin money now.


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

damn didnt take this long to fill up :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hurry up an buy!


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Feb 7 2008, 05:26 PM~9888584
> *Hurry up an buy!
> *


x12 :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks LA ,Its really cool that your excited for me to win thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Feb 7 2008, 05:30 PM~9888603
> *Thanks LA ,Its really cool that your excited for me to win thanks bro!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

a few more spots and is this a 1st place give away only??


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

HOW MUCH MORE IS IT FOR CENTER GOLDS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 7 2008, 05:37 PM~9888672
> *a few more spots and is this a 1st place give away only??
> *


2nd and 3rd


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

dam this went quick, maybe some more of these?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN CHEVY_@Feb 7 2008, 05:37 PM~9888677
> *HOW MUCH MORE  IS IT FOR CENTER GOLDS
> *


625


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

nice! looks like i haveto wait for the next one ..


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

this topic is jumpin!!!

i bought mine already under a different screen name. :biggrin: got to get my paypal going....


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 06:41 PM~9888721
> *625
> *


None of the pictures you are posting are showing up? :dunno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Feb 7 2008, 05:41 PM~9888720
> *dam this went quick, maybe some more of these?
> *


thats up to yall  im down


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

next time maybe a 50 ticket $31.50 raffle with with shipping.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 7 2008, 05:42 PM~9888738
> *None of the pictures you are posting are showing up?  :dunno:
> *


pics of what
the only pics are the game board


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 06:44 PM~9888761
> *pics of what
> the only pics are the game board
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Feb 7 2008, 05:43 PM~9888751
> *next time maybe a 50 ticket $31.50 raffle with with shipping.
> *


how about $30 50 tickets free shipping


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 06:46 PM~9888785
> *how about $30 50 tickets free shipping
> *


:0 :0 :0
I guess I'll be owning quite a few sets of Z's! :biggrin:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 06:46 PM~9888785
> *how about $30 50 tickets free shipping
> *


 Every other day. :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

like i said im down to do what ever yall want


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

how bout make this one an 88 ticket auction? :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

LOL


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

nonono


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA+Feb 7 2008, 06:50 PM~9888831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 03:46 PM~9888785
> *how about $30 50 tickets free shipping
> *


count me in, can never have to many z's


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

need some more players only 12 left and its on


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

just sent paypal #29


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

Payment sent #'s 29 and 49 Please!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Start PMing people like the dude with the daytons did everyone.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Feb 7 2008, 06:56 PM~9888893
> *Payment sent #'s 29 and 49 Please!! :thumbsup:
> *


um uh I might have beat ya


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Feb 7 2008, 05:56 PM~9888892
> *just sent paypal #29
> *


srr pick another # his payment was there 1st


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Feb 7 2008, 04:56 PM~9888892
> *just sent paypal #29
> *


If you need to you can give me #89 instead of 29.

Sorry homie :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

okay whoe wants the different # socal payment showed 1st


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

its ok I'll take 39


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 05:00 PM~9888925
> *okay whoe wants the different # socal payment showed 1st
> *


I'll stick with my original picks!!


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Come on 9 mo.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Feb 7 2008, 05:56 PM~9888894
> *Start PMing people like the dude with the daytons did everyone.
> *


wow :uh: im cool


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Personal Message
oldsmobilefanatic Dayton Raffle, Yesterday, 10:00 PM 


Full Member


Group: First Year
Posts: 246
Member No.: 47,479
Joined: Apr 2007



Check out my topic. You might be interested!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=389679 


--------------------

You can either GET DOWN or LAY DOWN!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

wow like i said before i had thought of this awhile back (shouldve done it)
im doing it cause i like giveing back to my lay-it-low family


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 07:07 PM~9888978
> *wow like i said before i had thought of this awhile back (shouldve done it)
> im doing it cause i like giveing back to my lay-it-low family
> *


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

make it 8 mo homies 93 please


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 05:07 PM~9888978
> *wow like i said before i had thought of this awhile back (shouldve done it)
> im doing it cause i like giveing back to my lay-it-low family
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

ill take #90


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 07:07 PM~9888978
> *wow like i said before i had thought of this awhile back (shouldve done it)
> im doing it cause i like giveing back to my lay-it-low family
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Looks like it just might end tonight! :biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:0 6 to go


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 05:58 PM~9888362
> *how many u getting
> *


no need for that JD, I pay in full and have 100% chances of getting them... :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Just sent down another. 71!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 7 2008, 05:33 PM~9889186
> *no need for that JD, I pay in full and have 100% chances of getting them... :biggrin:
> *


BALLER!!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 07:07 PM~9888978
> *wow like i said before i had thought of this awhile back (shouldve done it)
> im doing it cause i like giveing back to my lay-it-low family
> *


shit do your thang JD and fuck what people think...You do straight up buisiness and this is a great idea...


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

i paid 18 30 48 89


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 7 2008, 07:35 PM~9889196
> *BALLER!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: 

did you buy some tickets at least?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 7 2008, 05:38 PM~9889213
> *:uh:
> 
> did you buy some tickets at least?
> *


ACTUALLY I DID


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

how many left i want one


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 7 2008, 04:39 PM~9889228
> *how many left i want one
> *


U might get the last 1 i think thats all thats left??


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

31 is all thats left


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Feb 7 2008, 07:41 PM~9889250
> *31 is all thats left
> *


i want it.....knocking on window!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

31 and 70


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

did you get my payment ?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 07:46 PM~9889296
> *31 and 70
> *


whats the paypal


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 7 2008, 05:46 PM~9889300
> *whats the paypal
> *


[email protected]


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

[email protected]
buy now


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 7 2008, 04:46 PM~9889300
> *whats the paypal
> *


PAYPAL HIM @ [email protected]


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

am i gonna have to buy the last 2 ?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

wow looks like its going down tonite


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

just paaid..put me doen for what ever!


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 05:50 PM~9889332
> *wow looks like its going down tonite
> *


GANGSTA...git'r'dun :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Feb 7 2008, 07:49 PM~9889326
> *am i gonna have to buy the last 2 ?
> *


i just sent cash for one


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ON THE NEXT AUCTION PLEASE PUT YOU SCREEN NAME AND NUMBER PICK


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Just bought last on going down tonight tonight is the night its going down tonight LOL oh ya ill take my new z's with some blue on them thanks JD  :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY THERE ALL GONE BUT SHOW BOUND AND TONY GOTTA PICK THE NUMBER YOU WANT


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

I have my shipping ready to send, just give me the word.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 04:57 PM~9889420
> *OKAY THERE ALL GONE BUT SHOW BOUND AND TONY GOTTA PICK THE NUMBER YOU WANT
> *


70 please thanks


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

cut them bitches up..thow em in a hat


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 7 2008, 07:58 PM~9889431
> *70 please thanks
> *


what evas given! lol 

number irrelavent....just put the name in the hat!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

What time is this all going down?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WOW THAT WAS FUCKIN QUICK LETS GET THIS DONE THERE ON THERE WAY WITH THE STUFF TO PICK THE NUMBER WE WILL BE READY TO DO THE DRAWING AT 6PM CALI TIME I WILL POST THE VIDEO RIGHT AFTER THAT 
UNTIL THEN TROW SOME IDEAS UP YALL WOULD LIKE FOR THE NEXT DRAWING AND WHEN YALL WANT TO DO IT MAJORITY RULES


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Next one, price of ticket with no shipping charge.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 08:03 PM~9889476
> *WOW THAT WAS FUCKIN QUICK LETS GET THIS DONE THERE ON THERE WAY WITH THE STUFF TO PICK THE NUMBER WE WILL BE READY TO DO THE DRAWING AT 6PM CALI TIME I WILL POST THE VIDEO RIGHT AFTER THAT
> UNTIL THEN TROW SOME IDEAS UP YALL WOULD LIKE FOR THE NEXT DRAWING AND WHEN YALL WANT TO DO IT MAJORITY RULES
> *


if it aint broken dont fix it!

thats was fast..good concept...like playing the lowrider lotterry


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 7 2008, 07:39 PM~9889225
> *ACTUALLY I DID
> *


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

4-3-2 pump Kool-aid set-ups. All Gold Z's.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Feb 7 2008, 08:06 PM~9889508
> *4-3-2 pump Kool-aid set-ups. All Gold Z's.
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

Like the idea of free shipping but like the 2nd and 3rd prize idea too...fuckin it clearly aint broke


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 7 2008, 07:05 PM~9889491
> *Next one, price of ticket with no shipping charge.
> *


THATS FOR SURE


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 05:03 PM~9889476
> *WOW THAT WAS FUCKIN QUICK LETS GET THIS DONE THERE ON THERE WAY WITH THE STUFF TO PICK THE NUMBER WE WILL BE READY TO DO THE DRAWING AT 6PM CALI TIME I WILL POST THE VIDEO RIGHT AFTER THAT
> UNTIL THEN TROW SOME IDEAS UP YALL WOULD LIKE FOR THE NEXT DRAWING AND WHEN YALL WANT TO DO IT MAJORITY RULES
> *


Full restoration at bowtie connection THANKS JOHN LOL just playing now but good idea raffle went quick


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 05:03 PM~9889476
> *WOW THAT WAS FUCKIN QUICK LETS GET THIS DONE THERE ON THERE WAY WITH THE STUFF TO PICK THE NUMBER WE WILL BE READY TO DO THE DRAWING AT 6PM CALI TIME I WILL POST THE VIDEO RIGHT AFTER THAT
> UNTIL THEN TROW SOME IDEAS UP YALL WOULD LIKE FOR THE NEXT DRAWING AND WHEN YALL WANT TO DO IT MAJORITY RULES
> *


damn repost shit


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

so what is 2nd and 3rd prize?


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 7 2008, 08:13 PM~9889571
> *so what is 2nd and 3rd prize?
> *


Don't worry because I got all three! :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Can't wait to get my first set of Z's.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Feb 7 2008, 08:20 PM~9889630
> *Can't wait to get my first set of Z's.
> *


Yea, because he should be starting another one soon.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

I close shop at 6pm ,but tonight Iam workin late..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Feb 7 2008, 05:29 PM~9889698
> *I close shop at 6pm ,but tonight Iam workin late..... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the local supprt on me wining my new wheels :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 7 2008, 07:32 PM~9889716
> *Thanks for the local supprt on me wining my new wheels :biggrin:
> *


yeah right back atchu


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Drums please...... :biggrin:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 7 2008, 08:36 PM~9889751
> *Drums please...... :biggrin:
> *


20 min drum roll. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

And this winner is PurpleHaze!!! :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Rolling on Zeeeeeeeeezzzzz, in the middle of the park <---in my best singing voice lol


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SORRY TRAFIC WERE RUNNING A LITTLE BEHIND


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 07:54 PM~9889890
> *SORRY TRAFIC WERE RUNNING A LITTLE BEHIND
> *


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 08:54 PM~9889890
> *SORRY TRAFIC WERE RUNNING A LITTLE BEHIND
> *


Damn LA traffic. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 05:54 PM~9889890
> *SORRY TRAFIC WERE RUNNING A LITTLE BEHIND
> *


Thats 24/7 down there LOL


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

:0


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Feb 7 2008, 09:00 PM~9889919
> *:0
> *


dont worry joe ill let u look at the rims when i win them  :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 7 2008, 09:01 PM~9889929
> *dont worry joe ill let u look at the rims when i win them   :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Feb 7 2008, 09:17 PM~9890031
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


x2


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

:around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

suprised lil hasn't overloaded yet.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Feb 7 2008, 09:19 PM~9890045
> *x2
> *


x3


*GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE, THIS HAS BEEN FUN..THANKS TO INDIVIDUALS1996LA AS WELL!*


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 7 2008, 09:21 PM~9890061
> *GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE, THIS HAS BEEN FUN..THANKS TO INDIVIDUALS1996LA AS WELL!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ITS LIKE WE ALL PITCHED IN TO BUY SOMEBODY SOMEWHEELS :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 7 2008, 08:22 PM~9890079
> *ITS LIKE WE ALL PITCHED IN TO BUY SOMEBODY SOMEWHEELS :biggrin:
> *


yeah if I dont win there 2% mine...... :biggrin:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 7 2008, 08:22 PM~9890079
> *ITS LIKE WE ALL PITCHED IN TO BUY SOMEBODY SOMEWHEELS :biggrin:
> *


that is what i was thinking i hope its me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 7 2008, 09:22 PM~9890079
> *ITS LIKE WE ALL PITCHED IN TO BUY SOMEBODY SOMEWHEELS :biggrin:
> *


one way of looking at it :biggrin:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 7 2008, 09:22 PM~9890079
> *ITS LIKE WE ALL PITCHED IN TO BUY SOMEBODY SOMEWHEELS :biggrin:
> *


Whoever wins better thank everyone else.


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 7 2008, 07:22 PM~9890079
> *ITS LIKE WE ALL PITCHED IN TO BUY SOMEBODY SOMEWHEELS :biggrin:
> *


thanx :biggrin:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

i got the B.G.'s


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 7 2008, 06:22 PM~9890079
> *ITS LIKE WE ALL PITCHED IN TO BUY SOMEBODY SOMEWHEELS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Feb 7 2008, 07:24 PM~9890102
> *i got the B.G.'s
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

i need another set come on 26 and 77


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

I need *a* set.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

sorry folks..wont find out till tommorow.





















































































































HAHAHHAHHHAHAHA JK 

This has been a hell of an idea..good stuff.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

good luck my lux family


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 7 2008, 09:30 PM~9890151
> *sorry folks..wont find out till tommorow.
> HAHAHHAHHHAHAHA JK
> 
> ...


I hate U!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ITS ALMOST TIME .....NEXT ONE ILL BE READY AHEAD OF TIME 
TERS WENT JUST SO QUICK


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Feb 7 2008, 08:31 PM~9890158
> *I hate U!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

got the heebie geebies :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 06:31 PM~9890162
> *ITS ALMOST TIME .....NEXT ONE ILL BE READY AHEAD OF TIME
> TERS WENT JUST SO QUICK
> 
> ...


I need those 63 ss emblems in the case LOL :biggrin:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

AND THE WINNER IS ............


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

damn can't remember last time the wheel section had so mutch attention :biggrin:

24 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
21 Members: BIGTONY, acosta512, STLLO64, G'dupGbody, 77towncar, zsmizle, sixduece619, SIC'N'TWISTED, oldsmobilefanatic, Classic - Landau, Maverick, beemc, Eryk, SJ BOMBA, INDIVIDUALS1996LA, low4life68lac, GREAT WHITE, Hoss805, REGALRIDER86, luxurylows, SoCalLife


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 7 2008, 09:35 PM~9890198
> *got the heebie geebies  :biggrin:
> *


isnt the heebie geebies when something creeps you out?


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 7 2008, 09:36 PM~9890215
> *isnt the heebie geebies when something creeps you out?
> *


you beat me to it.


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Damn. This shit is mad hectic...and I didn't even buy a number this go around.

I'm in next time for sure.

Good luck y'alls!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 06:31 PM~9890162
> *ITS ALMOST TIME .....NEXT ONE ILL BE READY AHEAD OF TIME
> TERS WENT JUST SO QUICK
> 
> ...


Is it me or does 53 look like a 52 also???


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

It Does.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

HOW ABOUT 81 AND 18 hno:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 7 2008, 09:40 PM~9890246
> *HOW ABOUT 81 AND 18 hno:
> *


oh shit


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 7 2008, 09:38 PM~9890233
> *Is it me or does 53 look like a 52 also???
> *


its just the angle i think


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

66 & 99


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

91 16


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Feb 7 2008, 06:41 PM~9890254
> *66 & 99
> *


The swoops r different


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

u can tell the difference in the 6's and 9's


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

jk guys damn


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

What about 88??? :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Feb 7 2008, 06:41 PM~9890264
> *91 16
> *


Damn wtf did i start LOL


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

u guys the # police


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

just draw a line under the number and that solves that


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 7 2008, 08:40 PM~9890246
> *HOW ABOUT 81 AND 18 hno:
> *


the 8 has a stright line going up to the upper right, not lower left


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Feb 7 2008, 09:43 PM~9890292
> *u guys the # police
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

FUCKIN TRAFFIC


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Feb 7 2008, 06:45 PM~9890306
> * FUCKIN TRAFFIC
> *


He must be there if he posted the pics of the number unless it was sent to him????


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

I KNOW, but traffic delayed it.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

C'mon I need a ticket out of China!


----------



## Granttttt (Nov 13, 2005)

did i miss it yet?


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Granttttt_@Feb 7 2008, 09:55 PM~9890390
> *did i miss it yet?
> *


nope


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Feb 7 2008, 09:55 PM~9890389
> *C'mon I need a ticket out of China!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

I can't fuckin take this shit. :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Feb 7 2008, 09:55 PM~9890389
> *C'mon I need a ticket out of China!
> *


i didnt catch that at first :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Feb 7 2008, 07:57 PM~9890418
> *I can't fuckin take this shit. :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


X2


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 7 2008, 09:58 PM~9890424
> *X2
> *


x214235


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

My girlfriend keeps sayin "shut the fuck up about em." :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

AND THE WINNER IS


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

48 thats me


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

im crushed


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Feb 7 2008, 10:01 PM~9890448
> *48 thats me
> *


fuck i picked 47


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i think the 55 is 22 :biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

33 thats me


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Feb 7 2008, 10:02 PM~9890455
> *im crushed
> *


Me too


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

i was gona pick 33 put i chouse 26 fuck fuck


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

damn that sucks  well good lookin on the raffle hope to see more in the future :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

what numbers won im on dial up internet cant watch the vid


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

congrats to the winners hopefully there be another raffel :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WHEN YALL READY FOR THE NEXT ONE IM READY NOW


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE WINNERS :thumbsup:


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

whats second prize>?? :biggrin:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Shit, We Been Ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

I wouldn't have picked any of those numbers.


CONGRATS HOMIES!!!!


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Feb 7 2008, 08:05 PM~9890503
> *Shit, We Been Ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2 i was about to buy more blocks today and they were all full already


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

what did 2nd and 3rd get


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

congrats to the winners.... what was 2nd and 3rd place?


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

how many tickets did u buy beemc


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

2ND) SET OF ZENITH KNOCKOFFS EITHER OG STRAIGHT OR LOCKING

3RD) CHIOCE SET OF WHEEL CHIPS OR KOOLAID SLOWDOWN OR 8 SWITCH EXTENSION


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

thanks to everybody for the help buying my new z's :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Feb 7 2008, 10:08 PM~9890539
> *thanks to everybody for the help buying my new z's  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I hate u!!! :biggrin: Congrats homie.


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Feb 7 2008, 09:08 PM~9890536
> *how many tickets did u buy beemc
> *


6


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Feb 7 2008, 08:08 PM~9890539
> *thanks to everybody for the help buying my new z's  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Speech! Speech!

I bet you're all jumping up and down and shit. How many numbers did you buy? Nevermind. Just saw it.


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Feb 7 2008, 08:08 PM~9890539
> *thanks to everybody for the help buying my new z's  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


congrats boi....got me some new knock offs NICE...


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Feb 7 2008, 10:08 PM~9890539
> *thanks to everybody for the help buying my new z's  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Are you the winner? If so cool, hope you enjoy, from your LayitLow family!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> thanks to everybody for the help buying my new z's :biggrin:
> post pics when you get them... :thumbsup: what are you going to put them on?


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Feb 7 2008, 08:08 PM~9890539
> *thanks to everybody for the help buying my new z's  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


congrats bro


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Feb 7 2008, 10:08 PM~9890539
> *thanks to everybody for the help buying my new z's  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no problem return the favour next time :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

who was third


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91_@Feb 7 2008, 10:11 PM~9890560
> *congrats bro
> *


x2


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Can't wait for the new raffle!!!!!!!! Im gonna get the next batch :biggrin:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

why are there two diff videos both have different sets of #'s


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Feb 7 2008, 10:12 PM~9890579
> *Can't wait for the new raffle!!!!!!!! Im gonna get the next batch :biggrin:
> *


Let's flood the streets with Raffled off Z's. Maybe we should just pitch in to get everyone a set. Maybe raffle the spots in line to get em' :0 :0 :0


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 7 2008, 10:15 PM~9890610
> *Let's flood the streets with Raffled off Z's. Maybe we should just pitch in to get everyone a set. Maybe raffle the spots in line to get em'  :0  :0  :0
> *


not a bad idea im first :biggrin:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> > thanks to everybody for the help buying my new z's :biggrin:
> > post pics when you get them... :thumbsup: what are you going to put them on?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: Thats what im talking about right there!!!!!!!!


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Feb 7 2008, 10:16 PM~9890620
> *they are going on  my 65ss vert  will post pics when i recieve tham and pics on the car :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Neither can we! :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Feb 7 2008, 09:14 PM~9890590
> *why are there two diff videos both have different sets of #'s
> *


TEST RUN THE NUMBERS WERE STICKING TOGETHER THATS WHY THEY HAVE THE POWDER 
I GOT THE NUMBERED BALLS TO GO FOR THE NEXT RAFFLE


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 10:18 PM~9890639
> *TEST RUN THE NUMBERS WERE STICKING TOGETHER THATS WHY THEY HAVE THE POWDER
> I GOT THE NUMBERED BALLS TO GO FOR THE NEXT RAFFLE
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Feb 7 2008, 09:16 PM~9890620
> *they are going on  my 65ss vert  will post pics when i recieve tham and pics on the car :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HOW DO YOU WANT THEM


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Congratulations to the winner.....that was a fast ass raffle.....

I hope that everyone sees what these guys are trying to do....it shouldn't matter of who did it first, who does it best, we all should just be thankful it's getting done. I wish the best of luck to anyone who does things like this....It's a bad ass way to give back to us all....

Keep it up homie.....hopefully I'll get in on the next one


----------



## Granttttt (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm ready for another raffle, lets go go go :biggrin:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 10:19 PM~9890654
> *HOW DO YOU WANT THEM
> *


He said i can have em.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau+Feb 7 2008, 10:15 PM~9890610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we were to get 15 heads to pony up 100 bucks a week, we can do it 15 weeks. All we would need is to find a way to make the line up fair.


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

no he didn't :machinegun: 
im trying to decide


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

PM sent INDIVIDUALS1994LA


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Granttttt (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 7 2008, 10:24 PM~9890718
> *If we were to get 15 heads to pony up 100 bucks a week, we can do it 15 weeks. All we would need is to find a way to make the line up fair.
> *


everyone would end up paying for their set in the end :uh:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Granttttt_@Feb 7 2008, 10:28 PM~9890774
> *everyone would end up paying for their set in the end :uh:
> *


Not everyone can afford to pay for them all at once. :uh: I'll just save up and order mine in 15 weeks.  Also the raffle part of seeing where you stand in line would be just as exciting.


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 08:08 PM~9890537
> *2ND) SET OF ZENITH KNOCKOFFS EITHER OG STRAIGHT OR LOCKING
> 
> 3RD) CHIOCE SET OF WHEEL CHIPS OR KOOLAID SLOWDOWN OR 8 SWITCH EXTENSION
> *


Got me 2nd prize...whats the differance in the 2 types POST PICS PLEASE


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

i want to go all chrome 14/7 should i go straight lace or cross lace ?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

And congratulations INDIVIDUALS1996LA, on your raffle!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Feb 7 2008, 10:43 PM~9890957
> *i want to go all chrome 14/7 should i go straight lace or cross lace ?
> *


cross lace, ninja!!


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Feb 7 2008, 10:43 PM~9890957
> *i want to go all chrome 14/7 should i go straight lace or cross lace ?
> *


cross lace, ninja!!


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

i like the secons wheel and the fourth wheel






> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 24 2007, 10:38 PM~7545652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 7 2008, 08:19 PM~9890663
> *Congratulations to the winner.....that was a fast ass raffle.....
> 
> I hope that everyone sees what these guys are trying to do....it shouldn't matter of who did it first, who does it best, we all should just be thankful it's getting done. I wish the best of luck to anyone who does things like this....It's a bad ass way to give back to us all....
> ...


we shoulda done this 3 months ago. remember our convo....


congrats to the winner...good job JD.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THANKS


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Get some color on those Z's bro..congrats.


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

WTF!! I JUST LOG IN AND I'M NOT THE WINNER!! I SENT U AN EXTRA $5 TO MAKE MY # COME OUT FIRST!! J/K! GOOD LUCK TO THE WINNERS AND THANKS FOR THE RAFFLE INDIVIDUAL1996!!


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 7 2008, 09:08 PM~9890537
> *2ND) SET OF ZENITH KNOCKOFFS EITHER OG STRAIGHT OR LOCKING
> 
> 3RD) CHIOCE SET OF WHEEL CHIPS OR KOOLAID SLOWDOWN OR 8 SWITCH EXTENSION
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: better than nothing


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 7 2008, 09:12 PM~9890575
> *who was third
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Lets start another one today!! 
I'm gonna win damnit! LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2008, 10:06 PM~9891268
> *we shoulda done this 3 months ago. remember our convo....
> congrats to the winner...good job JD.
> *



yup....you can still do it....remember what your first raffle was going to be?? get on it homie. :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:angry: I never win shit.........congrats to those who did....and thanks to INDIVIDUALS1996LA


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 19 2007, 03:20 PM~7729341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i want them like the top one in 14-7 rev with white eagle instead of green


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

lucky fucker....... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Feb 8 2008, 10:52 AM~9895563
> *i want them like the top one in 14-7 rev with white eagle instead of green
> *


why dont you have the letters colored in on the ring?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I NEED ALL THE WINNERS TO PM ME THERE INFO


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HERE ARE THE WHEELS READY TO SHIP OUT AGAIN CONGRATS


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

T
T
T
cant wait to get my KO's


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Feb 28 2008, 10:13 AM~10049452
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


Hope to see them soon


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

here is a pic of one of the wheels i won THANKS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Mar 12 2008, 06:17 PM~10154179
> *here is a pic of one of the wheels i won THANKS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Mar 12 2008, 07:17 PM~10154179
> *here is a pic of one of the wheels i won THANKS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FOKKK you got your wheels and KO's b4 i got just the KO's...STill waiting.. :angry: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THE RAFFLE'S WERE FOR THE WHEELS I THEW THE K/O THING IN THERE JUST TO BE NICE I TOLD YOU I RAN SHORT YOU'LL BE GETTING THEM SOON


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 12 2008, 09:54 PM~10155748
> *THE RAFFLE'S WERE FOR THE WHEELS I THEW THE K/O THING IN THERE JUST TO BE NICE I TOLD YOU I RAN SHORT YOU'LL BE GETTING THEM SOON
> *


Thank you for replying.. Hope to see em soon


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Mar 12 2008, 09:57 PM~10155778
> *Thank you for replying.. Hope to see em soon
> *


OHH IM SORRY I WAS SLEEPING ALL DAY AND JUST WOKE UP AND HAD 30 PM'S TO ANSWER MY BAD :biggrin:


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

T
T
T
for the second place KO's..Hopin there comin in today


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Mar 13 2008, 10:24 AM~10158478
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


wahahahahahahahahaha good luck ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 13 2008, 11:28 AM~10159247
> *wahahahahahahahahaha good luck ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Mar 13 2008, 08:18 PM~10162836
> *Whats that mean? I got robbed? :angry:
> *


YOU KEEP IT UP ...IM JUST GONNA REFUND YOUR MONEY FOR PLAYING THE GAME HAVE SEEN HOW MANY WINNERS HAVE RECIEVED THERE WHEELS AND HOW MANY HAVE BEEN SHIPPED


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 13 2008, 09:22 PM~10162874
> *YOU KEEP IT UP ...IM JUST GONNA  REFUND YOUR MONEY FOR PLAYING THE GAME HAVE SEEN HOW MANY WINNERS HAVE RECIEVED THERE WHEELS AND HOW MANY HAVE BEEN SHIPPED
> *


bwahahahahahahhahhahaha refundowned


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

TTT


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

TTT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wahahahaha


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

TTT for the knock offs from raffle 1...HOPE THEY COME IN SOON


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: TTT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

bwahahahaha again


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

bahhhhhhhhhhhhha what


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

T
T
T
Hopin to see my KO's soon


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)




----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)




----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

?T?T?T


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

REFUND ............HOW MUCH YOU WANT,,,,GIVE ME YOUR PAYPAL ADDRESS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Mar 12 2008, 09:41 PM~10155577
> *FOKKK you got your wheels and KO's b4 i got just the KO's...STill waiting.. :angry:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I JUST NOTICED THIS THATS BECAUSE THE RAFFLE WAS FOR THE WHHELS AND HE WON :uh: 
YOUR K/O'S WERE SENT OUT


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Mar 29 2008, 10:37 AM~10283255
> *I JUST NOTICED THIS THATS BECAUSE THE RAFFLE WAS FOR THE WHHELS AND HE WON  :uh:
> YOUR K/O'S WERE SENT OUT
> *


Were they sent or do you want to give me cash refund(equal value)


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THEY WERE SENT BUT IF YOU HAVENT RECIEVED THEM AND I HAVENT GOT THEM BACK THEN THERES NOTHING I CAN DO


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Mar 30 2008, 11:50 AM~10289353
> *THEY WERE SENT BUT IF YOU HAVENT RECIEVED THEM AND I HAVENT GOT THEM BACK THEN THERES NOTHING I CAN DO
> *


Well Ill just take the refund then.. paypal is [email protected].. 130us in raffle and paid shipping..


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

TTT


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

STILL TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

MONEY SENT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CHECK OUT ZENITH WIRE WHEELS AND INDIVIDUALS CC ON 
LIVIN THE LOW LIFE TODAY ON THE SPEED CHANNEL AT 10:30 EASTERN 9:30 CENTAL 8:30 MOUNTAIN 7:30 PACIFIC


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR THE REAL ZENITHS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR REAL ZENITHS I WENT FOR BROKE TO KEEP THE NAME ALIVE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$15 SHIPPED US $20 SHIPPED CANADA
LIMITED QUANITY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT

FOR UPDATED PICS PLEASE FELLAS :wave:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Feb 8 2008, 12:52 PM~9895563
> *i want them like the top one in 14-7 rev with white eagle instead of green
> *


TTT FOR THE PICS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WINNER #1 
















[/quote]


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------

